# Ranitomeya sp?



## max_lindholm (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello!
I´ve got some new frogs, and would like to hear your opinion of what species they are!
Ranitomeya is the genus, and ventrimaculata is the group thats for sure. 

My own suspicion is R. ventrimaculata or R. amazonica. 

Sold as R. amazonica !


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a golden vent


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

There are Gold Amazonicus. You really need to quiz your seller on the line.

s


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Scott said:


> There are Gold Amazonicus. You really need to quiz your seller on the line.
> 
> s


How do you figure that as opposed to a vent?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

"Amazonicus" is a population/morph of _R. ventrimaculata_ found in the Iquitos region...it's like asking whether or not frog 'X' is an imitator or intermedius. The answer is "yes."


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought vents and amazonicas are the same things? Just amazonicas is no longer a proper term other than for differentiating old lines.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I didn't say yes/no/whatever - I said that there are Golden Amazonicus (since he was told it was an Amazonicus).

I also said ask the best thing to do is ask the Seller for the line of the frog.


That's the easiest way to find out.

s
[edit - you may have thought I said "they are" rather than "there are"?]


MonarchzMan said:


> How do you figure that as opposed to a vent?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

skylsdale said:


> "Amazonicus" is a population/morph of _R. ventrimaculata_ found in the Iquitos region...it's like asking whether or not frog 'X' is an imitator or intermedius. The answer is "yes."


That depends on who you talk to, it seems. The Lotters book has them as separate species. I seem to recall a paper being published a few years ago lumping them together.

Scott, yep, oops on my part


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Scott said:


> There are Gold Amazonicus. You really need to quiz your seller on the line.
> 
> s


I was actually confused by that also. I thought you mistyped 

Oh well


----------

